# F!#king hamstring tendonitis....



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

I used a trainer twice, three times before it set in. Waited two weeks, did a short bike ride, all was OK. Did a medium one, same thing. Did a longer one, it set back in, hasn't left since. That was Christmas Day. HOW do you get RID of this s**t? I have a home ultrasound unit, am doing treatments BID. Have an appt with PT in 2 weeks. Anyone who's had this, and gotten rid of it, please tell me how you did it, because getting back on the bike is outta the question til it's really GONE.:madman:


----------



## Oh-my-tush-a (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Doggity, I had a bad case of hamstring tendonopathy from too much running. The one thing that finally got rid of it was "eccentric strengthening" exercises. The only way I can explain it is this. Go to the gym and get on the hamstring strengthening machine (the sitting or lying one-doesn't matter). As you pull your heels towards your butt- this is concentric. Do this in 1-2 seconds. Then as you slowly straighten your legs again- this is eccentric! Do this eccentric slowly- about 5 seconds to straighten the leg. You can also do this exercise at home with a theraband attached to the door. Just remember to do the eccentric part slowly. (Quitting running also helped). The only other thing to remember is bike seat height- if your seat is too high, it stresses the hamstring. If your seat is too low, it stresses the knees. Gotta find that perfect balance. Good Luck


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh-my-tush-a said:


> Hey Doggity, I had a bad case of hamstring tendonopathy from too much running. The one thing that finally got rid of it was "eccentric strengthening" exercises. The only way I can explain it is this. Go to the gym and get on the hamstring strengthening machine (the sitting or lying one-doesn't matter). As you pull your heels towards your butt- this is concentric. Do this in 1-2 seconds. Then as you slowly straighten your legs again- this is eccentric! Do this eccentric slowly- about 5 seconds to straighten the leg. You can also do this exercise at home with a theraband attached to the door. Just remember to do the eccentric part slowly. (Quitting running also helped). The only other thing to remember is bike seat height- if your seat is too high, it stresses the hamstring. If your seat is too low, it stresses the knees. Gotta find that perfect balance. Good Luck


Yah, I've been lowering the seat; maybe I'll try a few mm more. Thanks for the tip, I'll try the eccentric strengthening. Even just stretching 'em sets 'em off again; think I must have a _lot_ of scar tissue.


----------



## Oh-my-tush-a (Dec 7, 2010)

My hamstring tendonopathy got worse with too much stretching. Also, avoid "deadlift"exercises. Also, I found the eccentric exercises so effective, that I started doing them several times a day= this actually hurt my hamstring tendon near the knee. So, perhaps every other day is better. If you have a lot of pain sitting, I found that rolling up a towel or jacket and placing it under my legs about mid-thigh, helped reduce the strain on my Hamstring tendon. ( I'm the one that hurt my rotator cuff. I am hoping to get an MRI soon. Then I'll know if I can heal it with or without surgery. If I need surgery, there go my hopes of doing endurance races this summer. Damn I hate injuries! I wish I never crashed!!) :madman:


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh-my-tush-a said:


> My hamstring tendonopathy got worse with too much stretching. Also, avoid "deadlift"exercises. Also, I found the eccentric exercises so effective, that I started doing them several times a day= this actually hurt my hamstring tendon near the knee. So, perhaps every other day is better. If you have a lot of pain sitting, I found that rolling up a towel or jacket and placing it under my legs about mid-thigh, helped reduce the strain on my Hamstring tendon. ( I'm the one that hurt my rotator cuff. I am hoping to get an MRI soon. Then I'll know if I can heal it with or without surgery. If I need surgery, there go my hopes of doing endurance races this summer. Damn I hate injuries! I wish I never crashed!!) :madman:


Don't do surgery, if at all possible! The recovery from that is long and painful, and dubious that you'll ever be 100% again. Find an alternative bodyworker as complement to your conventional PT. That's what did it for me. She did something like Rolfing...painful as hell, digging her elbow into my shoulder while working it into a full range of motion. Hollering while she did it, smiling afterwards. No lie, the old shoulder is 98% again. Have to think about which one I injured. Good luck with your rotator cuff; wish me luck with my friggin' hamstrings....


----------



## n8ballTX (Apr 15, 2009)

So any luck with the hammy? I am suffering from the same thing and have had it for over 6 months now. Chiro, Ortho, PT, massage...

Anyone, have any thoughts? High Hamstring Tendonitis is pissing me off big time. I have had MRI's a few weeks ago, everything was "healthy", I am just suffering from the inflammation and nerve pain occasionally. I was doing eccentric work, but I recently stopped everything when I started having some severe sharp pain. The rest helped, but anytime I look at my bikes the damn thing hurts! :madman:


----------

